# DS Palermo:"Molto probabile la cessione di Dybala in settimana"



## juventino (11 Maggio 2015)

*DS Palermo:"Molto probabile la cessione di Dybala in settimana"*

A pochi minuti dall'inizio della partita con l'Atalanta il DS del Palermo Baccin ha confermato la partenza imminente del giocatore dalla Sicilia, dicendo addirittura che potrebbe avvenire in settimana. Di conseguenza, entro la fine della settimana, si dovrebbe anche conoscere il compratore della punta argentina. 
Addio confermato anche da Iachini:"Lascerà Palermo".


----------



## juventino (11 Maggio 2015)

In molti dicono che sia già nostro. Personalmente mi auguro di no, perché, come ho detto più volte, è troppo rischioso come investimento.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> In molti dicono che sia già nostro. Personalmente mi auguro di no, perché, come ho detto più volte, è troppo rischioso come investimento.


Penso che senza contropartite tecniche, il prezzo sarà al massimo di 30 milioni. Cifra che ci sta, soprattutto considerando che la Juventus vuole inserire il giovane erede di Tevez prima che l'Apache se ne vada per fargli fare un anno insieme.


----------



## Albijol (11 Maggio 2015)

Se lo vendono adesso allora è sicuro che va alla JUve


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2015)

In Italia solo la Juve credo, all'estero vedo che non se ne parla, per cui suppongo sia già bianconero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> In molti dicono che sia già nostro. Personalmente mi auguro di no, perché, come ho detto più volte, è troppo rischioso come investimento.



Sono d'accordo con te è forte ma a mio avviso non vale tutti quei soldi, penso minimo 30 di cash e magari qualche giovane ma a questo punto ci aggiungi qualcosa e prendi un giocatore top. Zamparini ha inserito mezzo mondo ma per me di squadre interessate davvero c'è solo la Juve e forse la Roma, il Milan assolutamente no e manco l'Inter per me.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Maggio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te è forte ma a mio avviso non vale tutti quei soldi, penso minimo 30 di cash e magari qualche giovane ma a questo punto ci aggiungi qualcosa e prendi un giocatore top. Zamparini ha inserito mezzo mondo ma per me di squadre interessate davvero c'è solo la Juve e forse la Roma, il Milan assolutamente no e manco l'Inter per me.


Rispetto a un giocatore top (Higuain, Benzema o Reus, gli altri sono fuori budget) i costi sono dimezzati perché a Dybala puoi dare un ingaggio di 2 milioni. 
Se lo paghi 30 milioni e gli fai un quinquennale da 2 milioni annui (4*5=20), vengono fuori 50 milioni in cinque anni. E alla fine del contratto ha 27 anni. Se esplode sicuramente chiederà un adeguamento di contratto, ma in questo caso significherà che starà rendendo benissimo (e quindi i 30 milioni di cartellino saranno stati ben spesi).
Un Higuain che paghi 40 milioni e gli fai un quadriennale da 5 milioni (10*5=50) ti costa 90 milioni in quattro anni. E alla fine del contratto ha 32 anni.


----------



## Marilson (11 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> In molti dicono che sia già nostro. Personalmente mi auguro di no, perché, come ho detto più volte, è troppo rischioso come investimento.



infatti io mi auguro che sbagliate acquisto e che buttiate tanti soldi su un giocatore normale come lui


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> A pochi minuti dall'inizio della partita con l'Atalanta il DS del Palermo Baccin ha confermato la partenza imminente del giocatore dalla Sicilia, dicendo addirittura che potrebbe avvenire in settimana. Di conseguenza, entro la fine della settimana, si dovrebbe anche conoscere il compratore della punta argentina.
> Addio confermato anche da Iachini:"Lascerà Palermo".



*Secondo Pedullà la Juve avrebbe chiuso a 32 mln + 4 di bonus.*


----------



## Jino (11 Maggio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> infatti io mi auguro che sbagliate acquisto e che buttiate tanti soldi su un giocatore normale come lui



Ha dimostrato di essere un grandissimo contropiedista, da capire in una grande squadra dove non funziona quasi mai cosi come saprà calarsi nella parte


----------



## Marchisio89 (11 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Rispetto a un giocatore top (Higuain, Benzema o Reus, gli altri sono fuori budget) i costi sono dimezzati perché a Dybala puoi dare un ingaggio di 2 milioni.
> Se lo paghi 30 milioni e gli fai un quinquennale da 2 milioni annui (4*5=20), vengono fuori 50 milioni in cinque anni. E alla fine del contratto ha 27 anni. Se esplode sicuramente chiederà un adeguamento di contratto, ma in questo caso significherà che starà rendendo benissimo (e quindi i 30 milioni di cartellino saranno stati ben spesi).
> Un Higuain che paghi 40 milioni e gli fai un quadriennale da 5 milioni (10*5=50) ti costa 90 milioni in quattro anni. E alla fine del contratto ha 32 anni.


Giusto, ma il problema é che imho non vale i 30 mln di cartellino. Non sappiamo neanche se si ambienta bene in una grande, al Palermo é facile fare il fenomeno, c'è riuscito pure Amauri...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà la Juve avrebbe chiuso a 32 mln + 4 di bonus.*



Praticamente costerà quanto il Napoli ha pagato Higuain...


----------



## Marchisio89 (11 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Praticamente costerà quanto il Napoli ha pagato Higuain...


No, l'ingaggio di Higuaín é il doppio.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Maggio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> No, l'ingaggio di Higuaín é il doppio.



Ovviamente mi riferivo solo al cartellino, la cui spesa è assolutamente spropositata imho! Poi siamo tutti d'accordo con [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] che con lo stipendio l'argentino arriva a costare di più, ma la sostanza non cambia: Dybala a queste cifre è una scommessa clamorosa.


----------



## Marchisio89 (11 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ovviamente mi riferivo solo al cartellino, la cui spesa è assolutamente spropositata imho! Poi siamo tutti d'accordo con [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] che con lo stipendio l'argentino arriva a costare di più, ma la sostanza non cambia: Dybala a queste cifre è una scommessa clamorosa.


Ah si, su quello ovviamente hai ragione. È una cifra fuori dal mondo, a questo punto potevano anche prenderlo a 0 l'anno prossimo (se possibile) oppure lasciar perdere direttamente.


----------



## The P (11 Maggio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà la Juve avrebbe chiuso a 32 mln + 4 di bonus.*



Faccio la voce fuori dal coro: ennesimo grande acquisto, ennesima plusvalenza della juve. Anche a queste cifre.


----------



## juventino (11 Maggio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà la Juve avrebbe chiuso a 32 mln + 4 di bonus.*



Se fosse vero Marmotta dovrebbe andare a nascondersi. È una vita che di fronte a richieste di cifre simili per grandi giocatori (ad esempio Van Persie) tentenniamo mentre adesso per un signor nessuno del Palermo sganciamo oltre 30 milioni. Assurdo.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Maggio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà la Juve avrebbe chiuso a 32 mln + 4 di bonus.*



Visto quanto accaduto l'anno scorso con Iturbe fossi juventino anch'io qualche titubanza l'avrei.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (11 Maggio 2015)

È sicuramente un rischio, ma sticazzi, è arrivato il momento di osare se si vuole fare il salto di qualità. Se sono troppi soldi ce lo dirà il campo, ma comunque questi sono prezzi, giocatori normali come Gabbiadini Zaza Destro Immobile hanno tutti valutazioni tra i 15 e 20 milioni, Dybala che è di un altra categoria è logico costi di più. 

Per me è un crack mondiale, perché ha tutto, molto completo come giocatore, non è di certo un Iturbe che si butta il pallone avanti il pallone e corre come un caprone, tecnicamente Dybala è un giocatore delizioso. 

Cieca fiducia in Marotta e Paratici


----------



## hiei87 (11 Maggio 2015)

In un ambiente serio può diventare grande. 
Al Milan, premesso che è impossibile che lo si abbia cercato davvero, perchè non avremo mai quei soldi da spendere per un giocatore, avrebbe molto probabilmente fallito.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> A pochi minuti dall'inizio della partita con l'Atalanta il DS del Palermo Baccin ha confermato la partenza imminente del giocatore dalla Sicilia, dicendo addirittura che potrebbe avvenire in settimana. Di conseguenza, entro la fine della settimana, si dovrebbe anche conoscere il compratore della punta argentina.
> Addio confermato anche da Iachini:"Lascerà Palermo".



Acquisto fantastico. Stravedo per Dybala e rosico tantissimo. Come ogni anno, le altre squadre realizzano i nostri sogni.
Complimenti alla Juve


----------



## Renegade (11 Maggio 2015)

35 mln per Dybala... Higuain costato 40... Cavani ad una cifra vicina lo prendevi... Marotta... Uno dei limiti della Juventus se si vuol pensare in grande.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (11 Maggio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> 35 mln per Dybala... Higuain costato 40... Cavani ad una cifra vicina lo prendevi... Marotta... Uno dei limiti della Juventus se si vuol pensare in grande.



I paragoni con Cavani e Higuain non hanno alcun senso visti i loro stipendi. Dybala a bilancio avrà grossomodo lo stesso costo annuo di Llorente che 99% partirà. La Juve i top player già fatti e finiti non se li può ancora permettere. 

Su Marotta non sono d'accordo, ci sono dei risultati e degli acquisti che parlano chiaro. Lui e Paratici ormai vanno con il pilota automatico, non sbagliano più un colpo


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Maggio 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> I paragoni con Cavani e Higuain non hanno alcun senso visti i loro stipendi. Dybala a bilancio avrà grossomodo lo stesso costo annuo di Llorente che 99% partirà. La Juve i top player già fatti e finiti non se li può ancora permettere.
> 
> Su Marotta non sono d'accordo, ci sono dei risultati e degli acquisti che parlano chiaro. Lui e Paratici ormai vanno con il pilota automatico, non sbagliano più un colpo



Anche con tutti gli introiti della champions (stabili, passeranno anni prima che la Juve manchi almeno il terzo posto) ?

Per esempio il bilancio era in rosso ?


----------



## Juve nel cuore (11 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche con tutti gli introiti della champions (stabili, passeranno anni prima che la Juve manchi almeno il terzo posto) ?
> 
> Per esempio il bilancio era in rosso ?


L'ulttimo bilancio era in rosso di 6 milioni, ma bisogna tenere conto che in esso erano state conteggiate le cessioni di Zaza ed Immobile (avvenute prima del 1 luglio), oltre a quelle di Matri e Giaccherini nell'agosto dell'anno prima. 
Inoltre la Jeep ci aveva concesso un bonus di 6 milioni di euro.

Con le nuove entrate da sponsor, Uefa e diritti tv faremo siciramente un bel balzo in avanti, ma non so fino a dove potremo spingerci sul mercato. 

Comunque a parte questo, l'acquisto di Dybala è un operazione slegata da quella di Cavani, semplicemente i nostri dirigenti vedono in lui l'erede naturale di Tevez e vista l occasione di prenderlo non se lo sono fatti scapoare. 
L'acquisto di Cavani è più che altro legato alle cessioni di Tevez e Pogba. Nel caso partisse uno dei due proveranno a prenderlo


----------



## The Ripper (11 Maggio 2015)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> L'ulttimo bilancio era in rosso di 6 milioni, ma bisogna tenere conto che in esso erano state conteggiate le cessioni di Zaza ed Immobile (avvenute prima del 1 luglio), oltre a quelle di Matri e Giaccherini nell'agosto dell'anno prima.
> Inoltre la Jeep ci aveva concesso un bonus di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Con le nuove entrate da sponsor, Uefa e diritti tv faremo siciramente un bel balzo in avanti, ma non so fino a dove potremo spingerci sul mercato.
> ...



lo è anche per me


----------



## Lo Gnu (11 Maggio 2015)

Rosicherei..è un giocatore fantastico, meraviglioso. Questi sono i giocatori da prendere, questi sono i ragionamenti da fare: investire per il futuro. Hanno già il potenziale sostituto di Tevez!

Colpaccio, se fosse vero, complimenti a Marmotta!


----------

